# Baby donkey with floppy ear?



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a baby donkey born sometime today and it has a floppy ear. Like bad. lol! Does anyone know if it will straighten out? I am REALLY hoping it didn't freeze. It got just below freezing last night and didn't warm up until early afternoon. 
I bought two very wild donkeys in March I think and the guy told me she would foal no later than june. Well its hardly JUNE! I didn't want to halterbreak her and stress her out while she was bred, so she is still pretty wild. *sigh.* So I don't even know if baby is a boy or a girl. lol! I think its a boy though. After checking on her daily since june I sort of gave up and didn't think to take my camera out with me! oops! Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

It's gonna stay floppy for life and the baby will be hideous to look at, simply HIDEOUS. Ship him/her/it to me immediately and spare yourself 

I would think if it were going to straighten, it would be within the next 24 hours or so- maybe he/she/it was cramped in there and it was bent in-utero?


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

There is someone on another board I read that has one with floppy ears. They named him Eyeore. :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

No donkey experience but one of my foals was born with some pretty sad looking ears. They must have gotten squashed down sideways when he was being born! They popped up in a couple days though so maybe your donk will too.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

nestor!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jackie, it isn't uncommon for ears to be a bit floppy for a day or so and if you're only around or just under 0, you really don't have to worry about frostbite yet. 

You need to buy more stock from auction because every cow they sell is going to calve in May, heifers are due in late May/early June and every mare will foal in June. Oddly, I would have thought that anything born 90 days premature would be a lot easier to catch


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

And around here, every saddle mare (which means she gaits  ) is bred to either a black and white stallion or else a pali. And every horse is kid broke, but just scared because it's his first time in the sale ring.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

lasergrl said:


> nestor!


That is what I thought of too!!!
(great minds)


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> And around here, every saddle mare (which means she gaits  ) is bred to either a black and white stallion or else a pali. And every horse is kid broke, but just scared because it's his first time in the sale ring.


AND, not only is she registered with WGC bloodlines (but they lost her papers), but the stud she's bred to is too!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep checking back to see pictures of the cute little bugger!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I am sad that both ears are floppy now! I have NO idea why my baby looks like a goof! I am SURE it wasn't cold enough to freeze them yet.  He just looks silly I guess. 

It was dark and I had to brighten my camera and zoom in, so pics are a bit blurry. You get the gist of what he looks like anyway.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

oh my is he ever cute!!!


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL! As if donkey's aren't funny looking enough in the first place! 

I think he's kinda cute that way though. Kinda looks like a puppy!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, he looks like a baby lop rabbit! TOO CUTE!!! I think you'd be lucky if they stayed that way, it's adorable!! But with them just tipping forward like that, I bet they eventually pop up.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The little guy has his own personality. Kinda cute. Have you asked a vet about taping them for a while so they may stand up? If it can't be done, enjoy him as is. At least his mama loves him as is!

Can't see his tail. He wasn't born tail-less also, was he? Some donkeys are:

http://www.lovelongears.com/notails.html


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Rogo said:


> The little guy has his own personality. Kinda cute. Have you asked a vet about taping them for a while so they may stand up? If it can't be done, enjoy him as is. At least his mama loves him as is!
> 
> Can't see his tail. He wasn't born tail-less also, was he? Some donkeys are:
> 
> http://www.lovelongears.com/notails.html


Oh goodness. I would never catch him to try that. His momma isn't even halterbroke or tame at all. I was lucky to get as close as I did today.  

His tail is tucked between his little legs. You can see the outline of it in the second last picture. Its just as long as it should be. So much different than a foal (horse kind).


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Oh goodness. I would never catch him to try that. ===


Jackie, those donkeys don't have cut tails; they're born that way!!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Rogo said:


> === Oh goodness. I would never catch him to try that. ===
> 
> 
> Jackie, those donkeys don't have cut tails; they're born that way!!


No! I meant the taping his ears part.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

He is just too cute!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Is he a bit over at the knees? <I'm trying to maintain my "critical eye" while being over-come with oogly-google squishy cuteness!!!!!>

Very young babies can grow out of over-at-the-knees very quickly, but do keep an eye on the little bugger!!!!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

jill.costello said:


> Is he a bit over at the knees? <I'm trying to maintain my "critical eye" while being over-come with oogly-google squishy cuteness!!!!!>
> 
> Very young babies can grow out of over-at-the-knees very quickly, but do keep an eye on the little bugger!!!!


Oh he is all bent to pieces. He is HUGE compared to his mom. And she wasn't big at all. He must have been folded into a pretzel in there. I was expecting her to have a tiny little runty thing, not this monster. He really is big in real life. I am surprised he came out as straight as he did! lol! He will be alright once he 'unfolds'. 

And if it makes any difference he is probably inbred as heck! Some elderly people started out with a few donkeys years and years ago, didn't geld the jacks and they kept multiplying. Suddenly they had to get rid of all of them and some guy rounded them all up to try and find them good homes. I picked two out of a herd of at least 20 (after many were already sold and gone) and we had to rope them to catch them. Her last baby was 10 months old in March so the guy figured she would have it no later than June because according to her owners she supposedly had 7 babies in the last 7 years all in the late spring, early summer (she is supposed to be nine). THe younger donkey MAY have been bred and she could have foaled anytime. But she has regularly been in heat so I am sure she isn't. She turned two in the spring. Supposedly! lol! Nothing was really for sure I guess.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

He is adorable! Thanks for posting the pictures! I hope the ears straighten out.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Good catch, Jill. I had to go back and look. 

See? Simply hideous. Just go ahead and box him up and i'll send the postman right 'round for him 
He's soooo cute.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Are his ears standing up yet?


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe call him labby - he looks like a labrador with those bent over ears. Just made me chuckle.....


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

He looks like The Flying Nun.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hes soo cute! love the ears.


----------

